# 2008 Reflex Caribou finger bow for sale



## _xp (Feb 20, 2006)

I have a 2008 Reflex Caribou listed in the Hunting bow classifieds. It is a great bow, just a little to much weight for me. $240.00 Shipped

2008 Reflex Caribou w Accuwheels 

60# to 70# RH, Camo, 26-30" draw. Adjustable without a bow press. ATA 45 1/2"

$240.00 shipped in lower 48. Has a Hoyt high wrist grip.


Will consider a trad for a Reflex Caribou (07 or 08), Hoyt Vantage LTD, or Hoyt Montega 50-60 Pounds. Will add funds for the right bow. I have a 29 1/2 " draw.


----------



## _xp (Feb 20, 2006)

spf


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice bow, to bad its not a lefty! For that price I'd buy it if it was.


----------



## lillys (Jan 27, 2013)

Did you sell this bow or not? Interested in it if it is still for sale.

Dave


----------



## _xp (Feb 20, 2006)

Bow is sold


----------

